# Наше творчество > Проза >  Про Тягина (проза)

## overload

Был у меня одноклассник такой, Тягин фамилия.
Есть вот в Думе Жириновский... а у нас в классе был Тягин.
Наверное, необходимо-достаточное объяснение того, почему тема *"Про Тягина"* называется.

* * * * * * *

Однажды папахен начистил мне жопу за презервативы...
Лазил я как-то по его секретеру. И нашёл пару красных упаковок с маркой "СЗРИ" (Серпуховский завод резиновых изделий). Было мне на тот момент лет десять-двенадцать-четырнадцать (возрастной диапазон широк, но и голова у меня - не секретер, дабы всю эту _датскую_ чехарду хранить).
Упаковка меня заинтересовала по той причине, что внешне это было похоже на упаковку таблеток (только очень больших). Я знал, что колёса теоретически могут быть довольно увесистыми - видал отцовский "Гастрофарм", потому размер меня не особо удивил. Удивило то, что они - мягкие...
В школе был задан вопрос. Ответил мне самый искушённый в интимных делах одноклассник Тягин (ему можно было верить, ибо усы у него росли примерно с пятого класса и уже начались массовые падения влюблённых в Тягина девочек с раскрытого окошка второго этажа на бетонный дверной козырёк).
Ответ штатного ловеласа "А"-класса был дословно сакраментален:
-Дурак... это чтобы *детей не было*.
Поскольку далее Тягин объяснять отказался, сославшись на срочный поход "_курякнуть_" за обшарпаный угол школьного здания, пришлось додумывать самому.
Сперев втихаря упаковку, я с осторожностью достал из пакетика... воздушный шарик с какой-то непонятной блямбой на конце.
Разочарованию моему не было предела. Во-первых, на хорошие шарики эта штука никак не тянула - телесный цвет явно пасовал перед красно-зелёно-синим разнообразием шариков за три копейки, продававшихся в любой "союзпечатной" палатке. Во-вторых, после экспериментального надувания девайса на конце оставалась эта противная, непонятно зачем встроенная в конструкцию, груша; ну, а, в-третьих, пытливую голову юного естествоиспытателя Оверлоада не покидал вопрос: а как это работает *против детей?*
Догадки, проносившиеся в детской голове, были самыми разными и даже несколько смелыми. Например, вначале я посчитал, что данные произведения аптечно-сапожного искусства теоретически могут быть подмешаны в пищу, но от этой гипотезы пришлось отказаться, ибо я знал - даже не пройдя курс химии полимеров - о том, что резина не смешивается ни с омлетом, ни с манкой; *лопнуть* так, чтобы ребёнок умер от шумового шока, эта эластичная непонятливость тоже не могла - звук при опытном лопаньи презерватива оказался каким-то даже очень неприличным...
В результате я уснул со вторым, недодутым, презервативом под подушкой и с явным намерением притащить сей аппарат назавтра в школу и довершить расследование, предъявив штуковину Тягину. Однако мой мощный пубертатный сон был нарушен довольно громким скандалом, исходившим от вернувшихся из кино родителей.
Мама обнаружила пропажу контента и высказывала справедливые упрёки отцу, на которые тот довольно громко и не везде цензурно возражал, что-де в последнее время у него не только на интимную, но и на жизнь вообще нет ни сил, ни денег, а упаковку, по-видимому, стыбрил _Поганини_ (так меня, в моменты упадка душевного состояния, иногда называл батя).
Судя по всему, у отца действительно рыльце было в пуху, ибо он не знал _точно_, _сколько_ презервативов было спёрто мною; посему он сам отстрелялся от скандала, а я благополучно уснул.
Наутро в школе мне было подробно разъяснено действие сего прибора, затем мы пошли с Тягиным за компанию пыхнуть - и были накрыты трудовиком, который сноровисто обшмонал наши карманы и вытянул из моего видавшего виды школьного клифта злополучный гондон.
Естественно, на вопрос "Чьё это???" ответом были пять-шесть грязных сексотных пальцев, указывавших прямо на меня. Да и отпираться было бессмысленно - резинка была всё-таки в моём пиджаке...
Этот-то гондон и лежал на столе у директора школы, когда в сей мрачный кабинет вызвали отца.
Красным как рак я стал позже - правда, не весь, а, в основном, в области филейных частей - после возвращения домой.

* * * * * * *

Однажды в детстве я прыгнул с парашютом.
Даже с двумя.
Роль парашютов весьма неуспешно выполнили два старых зонтика, спёртых из дальней кладовки.
К прыжку этому я готовился основательно.
Просвещал меня небезызвестный Тягин, чей прыжковый потенциал тогда заключался аж в четырёх (по его словам, удачных) прыжках - он сломал только безымянный палец на правой руке.
-Ты, главное, _не бэ_, -поучал он неумеху Оверлоада, - главное - правильно выпрыгнуть из окна, ничего не задев. А грохнешься ты всё равно на грядки Надежды Ивановной. Выпрыгнешь прямо - шлёпнешься ровно. Заденешь - ударишся позвоночником, _вот тогда-а-а_!... - тут Тягин делал коматозное лицо и многозначительно задирал когда-то сломаный палец - _вот тогда-а-а_... ка-а-ак попадёшь _в больницу_!!! да ка-а-ак сделают тебе там _промывание желудка_!
А, надо сказать, все самые жуткие ужасы больницы у нас почему-то ассоциировались с двумя страхами: промыванием желудка и уколом под лопатку - считалось, что это _очень больно_.
Прыгнул я, что называется, зажмурив глаза и спрятав яйца.
Не сломав ничего, кроме обоих зонтиков, я поклялся себе: прыгать - только когда рядом нет Тягина...
...В процессе первого в своей жизни реального прыжка с парашютом я висел на стропах, я орал, я матерился, я пел...
...Вы не поверите, но когда я приземлился, то за рулём подъехавшей собирать парашютистов машины я увидел Тягина...
-Зонтики помнишь? - спросил меня он, когда я влезал в кузов побитого "66"-го, второпях наматывая на локоть вывалившиеся из сборки стропы.
- А шёл бы ты в небо, - прокряхтел я, зацепившись ботинком за борт, - лучше скажи, где тут блевать можно?
-В небе, - твёрдо ответил Тягин, сплюнув в открытую форточку, и добавил: - Там вытирать не надо. Нечем и некому. 

* * * * * * *

Кто знает - тому не объясняю, кто не в курсе - учитесь, дети...
Стрелять тянет, в принципе, любого нормального мужика. Даже если ему тринадцать лет.
А тринадцатилетним, как стройбату, оружие в руки не давали - опасно, всех перебьют, и правых, и виноватых.
А у Тягина папаша был либерально к пацанам настроен дворовым. Пусть, дескать, хоть чего творят, лишь бы это "_чего_" в Уголовном кодексе не значилось.
Припёр это Тягин в класс *штуку*. Деревянный приклад, ствол из медной трубки, на приклад изолентой синей примотан. Дырка в трубке, у свинцом залитого конца. А в карманах школьного лапсердака спички гремят - и подозрительно много спичек.
На "курякнуть" треть коробка хватит на неделю. Даже - четверть. А тут - упёр нас Тягин после последнего урока на школьный двор, выложил на бетонный полублок *штуку*, да спичек - коробков пять.
Потянулся я за хреновиной, только цапнуть хотел - интересно ж! - Тягин мне по рукам лупит. Рожа - серьёзнее только у директора, и то - трезвого.
-Не замай, -рычит, -бабахнет - яйцы оторвёт.
Кому? -думаю... ну, рисковать не стал.
А Тягин - химичит... Серу с головок ножичком перочинным счищает на газетку аккуратненько, а мы вокруг стоим - от ветра действо бережём.
Начистил - горка получилась недетская, аж смотреть страшно.
-_Не бэ_! (это тягинское фирменное), -щас нарисуем... гитлеркапут такой, местного масштаба.
Сказал - и серу в трубку сыплет. Аккуратно так... на Тягина не похоже, но - насыпал, значит.
-Дайте, -говорит, -ваты.
А вата - вот она, на полублоке, кирпичиком придавлена. Дали мы ему ваты кусок. Оторвал, запихал в трубку, вытянул из-за штанов проволоку медную - и ну это в трубку, трамбовать.
Тыкал, тыкал - одному Богу известно, и ему, Тягину - хватит ли. А мы дел не знаем - смотрим на священнодейство, бычок по кругу бежит, быстро кончается, гад...
Закончил Тягин дыру дербанить, руку в карман суёт - достал шарик. От подшипника. Мы такими из рогаток пулялись. И - в трубу его- кать!
Закатился шарик в трубу, лежит смирёхонько. А Тягин - ещё ваты. И - в ствол её. И - "проловкой". Тыц-тыц-тыц... забил вату в трубку Тягин.
-Рр-разойдись... едрёна парта на хер во сто перемен!..
И - серой оставшейся дырочку у комелька трубки посыпает.
Порскнули мы в разные стороны - бздяво... но интересно, это как типа тринадцатую серию "Штирлица" посмотреть...
Навёл Тягин *штуку* на сарай.
А, надо сказать, сарай у нас за школой стоял. Туда школьное руководство парты старые складировало. И на замок его запирало. Но дверь-то - _оттягивается_!.. Сверху щель выходит, кто за пижмак школьный не бздит - может в щель эту залезть, и - лафа: тебя никто не видит, а ты - всех, через щели. И - курить можно без риска засыпаться. И... много чего можно было делать в том волшебном сарае, на который *штуку* Тягин навёл.
-Тащи, -грит, -спички... -а *штуку* обеими руками держит.
Курдявцев наш - он в классе самый толстый был, потому - самый наглый. Спичек - в руку, коробок - в другую... чирк! и - к дырке.
Дальнейшее было несколько неожиданным.
*Штука* в руках у Тягина зашипела, дёрнулась и бабахнула так, что уши заложило, наверное, даже у бегавших недалече окрестных дворовых собак.
В двери сарая появилась дырка размером с шарик от пинг-понга, а из самого этого сарая раздался такой мат, какой я не слышал даже на строящейся дядькиной даче, которую возводили солдаты из военно-строительного батальона.
-И..йо...оххх.х...у..... б... б... б...ля....нах... - далее шли более членораздельные, но не менее выразительные местоимения, глаголы и деепричастия.
Затем в дверь сарая изнутри грохнуло, шваркнуло, бухнуло, ржавые петли вылетели вместе с не менее ржавыми шурупами - и из сарая появился отец Тягина, одетый только в штаны, вернее, в половину штанов - одна нога у него была в штанине, другая сверкала мощной шевелюрой, голый торс, испещрённый синими наколками, мотался из стороны в сторону, а за этим торсом пряталась, визжа, полуодетая дама, у которой из расстёгнутого лифчика норовила вывалиться грудь размером с солдатскую каску.
В неодетой филейной части тягинского папаши виднелась небольшая дырка, вокруг которой предательски напухал - буквально на наших глазах - некислый такой синячина...
В руках Тягин-старший держал ножку от парты...
...Дома я был через час, на вопрос папахена - чего это я такой мокрый и бледный, отгавкался двумя километрами бега на физкультуре.
Тягина не было в школе, наверное, неделю.
Пустили слух, что у него - ангина.
А трудовик потом забил ворота сарая "комсомольскими" гвоздями - двухсоткой.
*Штуку* мы потом так и не нашли.
Наверное, старшеклассники спёрли.

*Добавлено через 1 час 9 минут*
Однажды Тягин съел на спор сигарету. А дело было так.
Спорить Тягин не любил, а вот курить - любил.
Курил он, сколько я его знал, а знал я его с третьего класса.
Сигареты покупать - начал класса с пятого, усы помогали. Его дядька-палаточник за старшеклассника принимал. А старшеклассник - он - чего... он не детёнок уже. Усатый. Взрослый типа почти.
Купил раза Тягин пачку. "Лайка", сигареты были такие. Вонючие, что твой хлорпикрин. Но дешёвые - двенадцать копеек пачка. Двадцать штук. Фильтр белый, собака на пачке. Улыбается собака. Лает типа. Лайка.
Припёр это Тягин пачку в школу. Буреет. Как же: мы у пап-мам по *штуке* тырим, и то - как придётся. А он - пачку! Целую! Фольга внутри скребётся, запах - как на фабрике "Дукат". Не были мы на той фабрике. Но как она пахнуть должна, та фабрика - уверены были.
"Лайкой" та фабрика пахла.
Тягин гоголем ходит, сигарет никому не даёт, типа - я тут самым важным. Мы - докуриваем.
А был у нас ещё Муршиц.
Сам не курил, но умнейшей был башкой. Ну... Муршиц, всё же... Грех быть тупым с такой фамилией.
-Спорим, -говорит, -Тягин, что я сигарету за одну затяжку выкурю?
 Тот - в стойку обиженного страуса: не сделать так.
-Э, -Муршиц говорит, -чтоб я так жил и помер так же - я так _смогу_.
Подавился Тягин двенадцатой затяжкой. Знает, что - где-то подвох, не может Муршиц без подвоха, но... одну сигарету? целую? за одну затяжку?
-А коли выкурю, - Муршиц говорит, - ты тут, при пацанах, такую ж сигарету и сожрёшь.
Сомневается Тягин. "Лайку" смолит. Думает. А Муршиц ему:
-Не выкурю - буду тебе _сам_ по пачке в неделю покупать! 
(Для Муршица - жертва, кто бы его знал ещё...).
Спёкся Тягин. Подобрались мы спорщиков вокруг. Интересно! 
-А на... - и суёт Тягин сигаретину Муршицу.
Тот - в тормоза: все слышали? разбейте!!!
Разбили мы тягинско-муршицкое рукопожатие. Взял Муршиц "Лайку". Зажёг спичку, прикурил. Вдохнул дым (аж мы с ним вместе закашлялись). И - гасит сигарету о подошву кеда синего.
-Всё, - говорит, выкурил. Остальное - уже не сигарета. Бычок.
Э.....
Разорался Тягин - как так? Лажа, наколка-друг чекиста... ан нет. Формально Муршиц сигарету-то выкурил. За одну затяжку.
Что такое погасшая сигарета? А бычок. Окурок. Чинарик. Даром что большой такой чинарик.
Вот и съел тогда сигарету Тягин.
Амы все это - видели.

----------


## КП

Классная литература!!!:biggrin:
Детство вспомнил- как сейчас.

----------


## мусяня

*overload*,
 Игорь,привет!Ну КЛАСС!!!!Прочитала на одном дыхании:biggrin: :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Ты не печатаешься?Спасибо!! :Aga:

----------


## Benya

Игорек! Молоток! Продолжай, ждем с нетерпением!

----------


## мусяня

> Продолжай, ждем с нетерпением!


Ждем!ждем! :Aga:

----------


## Black Lord

*overload*,талантливо!!! :Ok: 
Своё детство вспомнилось и взгрустнулось.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

На одном дыхании, это точно)))))))
Игорь, не удивлюсь если вдруг будет известно что ты издал уже не одну книгу. Ну очень уж складно! Здорово!)))))))

----------


## overload

Нет, ребята.
Ни одной книги у меня нет. Официальной.
Есть вот такая и вот такая... но написаны они лет 20 назад.
И тематика вовсе не юморная...

----------


## PAN

*overload*,
 Игорь... :br:  Спасибо.....

----------


## Ладушка

*overload*,
 Тягин - уже стал  и моим другом)))
 Жду продолжения. 
 :Ok:

----------


## biay1

> Был у меня одноклассник такой, Тягин фамилия.


Совершенно натурально! Как сам видел! :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Mazaykina

Супер!!!! Удовольствие получила, Игорь! Жду продолжения.

----------


## overload

Любил _покурякать_ Тягин. И - боком ему это постоянно выходило.
А был он, сказать надо, модником - тем ещё. Зверев тогда себе ещё губы не накачал, а то б искусал от зависти, бедолага.
Шмотки Тягину папа-дальнобойщик возил. Даже с простреленной  :Jopa: , но в новых штанишках сыну не отказывал.
Кто знает - тот помнит... Школа советская была в плане мод примерно на том же уровне, что и секс в Союзе вообще. А секса в нашей стране, как помнится по известному выражению, не было.
Ходили мы сперва в мышиных пиджаках и такого же цвета брюках. Впечатление от класса, выстроенного на линейку, было - картошку привезли на рынок... Хотя серый цвет - он в плане грязенезаметности совсем ничего даже. 
Годах так в середине семидесятых нам форму поменяли эту. Стали мы щеголять в синем. Синий пиджак, синие брюки. И - рубашка. Пионеры - галстук повязывали пионерский, красный, комса - таскала галстуки "взрослые". Причём галстуки - и те, и другие - считались элементом школьной формы, и без галстука в школу запросто могли не пустить.
Потому - верхом геройства считалось: в школу - без галстука придти.
Конечно, не такой дурак старшеклассник, чтобы вообще без него, без галстука. Училки разные попадались. Иной - пофигу, а которая - кол лепит. За поведение типа. Так что галстуки чаще всего - носились, но - в карманах. А то, что он после двух-трёх занятий от лежания в кармане превращался в гармошку - никого, собственно, не волновало. Сказано: галстук - носить. Но нигде не было прописано, что галстук надо - гладить...
Тягина в галстуке вообще редко видели.
Он - то в брюках-дудочках заявится. То - в джинсе. 
Джинса - то вообще отдельный разговор. Не о джинсах сейчас речь. А о рубашке. И - сигаре.
Припёр раз Тягин в школу - сигару. Здоровенную такую сигарину. В железной коробочке.
Сигарами, в общем, нас не удивить было - лежали те сигары в табачных ларьках. Рубль пятьдесят стоили. Ибо - с Фиделем отношения у нашей страны были всегда тёплые, но делать низкую цену на предметы роскоши, к коим явно относились сигары, Союзу Советскому было влом.
Ещё продавались сигары в пачках. "Сокол" назывались. Курить сигарки эти мог только человек с железными лёгкими, ибо странной буржуйской привычки курить сигары не в затяг советский человек почему-то не признавал.
Так что - глаз видит, зуб неймёт. Не курили мы те сигары. Ни "Сокол", ни те, что в железных коробочках. По рубль пятьдесят. Потому что рубль пятьдесят - это в те времена пять пачек "Явы" было. А мы - на "Лайку" с обедов экономили.
Тащит Тягин нас - в сортир. Великая вещь - понты. Даже рубль пятьдесят не жалко. 
-Пошли, -говорит, -задымим родные стены Кубой...
Потянулись за ним. Муршиц:
-Мне коробочку отдашь?
Ну, чтоб Муршиц - да не выпросил... 
Зашли в тубзик, дверь на тряпку. Вытянул сигару из коробочки Тягин. Коробочку - Муршицу. Конец у сигары - зубами хвать! -в кино видал. Ну, что не тот конец откусил - это ничего... в кино не уточнялось. Что откусывали - это он видал. А какой - момент не афишировался.
И - попёрла по кругу сигара. Дым - необычный, сладкий, плывёт по сортиру. Предупреждает Тягин:
-Не в затяг курите... не в затяг. А то получите этот... _бутыркулёз_.
Плывёт дым по дальняку. А дальняк у нас - в конце школьного коридора. Два помещения там соседних в торце: слева сортир, а справа - комнатка военрука. Хранил там наш военрук по никнейму Группенфюрер  свои военные девайсы - автоматы дырявые, каски, мелкашки в сейфе. И сам там сидел частенько.
Видать, дым и до арсенала дополз, ибо дёрнулась дверь, стукнула - и вырос на пороге Группенфюрер. Глазами по толпе мутит... ищет, кто с палочками здоровья тут.
А сигара в тот момент в руках у Тягина была.
Жалко стало сигары Тягину. По два раза только круг-то обошла, длинная ещё. Хватило бы эдак кругов на семь-восемь. Швырять в толчок такое чудо - кощунство... но вот слишком некстати и быстро Группенфюрер появился. Куда чинарик девать? Тягин думал недолго - он вообще думал недолго и редко, всё больше действовать любил. Сунул её, сигару, сзади под пиджак, да и воткнул за штаны.
Стоит Группенфюрер, вопрос задаёт: -*КТО*?
Все молчат, руки у всех пустые, вверх по привычке подняты. И Тягин - руки вверх тянет. А лицо - пунцовеет. Сильно так. Как до помидорной кондиции побагровело - заорал Тягин. Пиджак скинул, смотрим: сзади - дыра во всю спину...
Я к чему вначале про одежду школьную да тягинскую модность.
Мы рубашки простые носили, а ему батя фирменную привёз. Нейлоновую, или чёрт её там какую и из чего, но она не мялась. Тягин-то - франт... немятая рубашка - большой плюс к внешности. И воротник, помню, у неё стоечкой такой. А что с нейлоном делается, если к нему спичку поднести?
Вот то-то.
Она, рубашка, от сигарного-то огонька и поплыла на всю спину.
Осталась такая... манишка.
Группенфюрер от смеха даже наказывать никого не стал. Просто повыгонял нас всех из клозета, да и всё.
А Тягин от бати... не знаю, чего там получил потом, но только - не новую рубашку.

----------


## biay1

> Нет, ребята.
> Ни одной книги у меня нет. Официальной.
> Есть вот такая и вот такая... но написаны они лет 20 назад.
> И тематика вовсе не юморная...


Обе твои книги прочитал слёту! Свою армию вспомнил... Спасибо, дружище! :Oj:  :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Daddy777

Игорёша, спасибо! 
могёшь!

----------


## Benya

Браво Игорек !!!!

----------


## Вадимыч

Пеши исчо! :Ok:

----------


## overload

Слишкаммалабукаф покаисчо...

----------


## oleg99

Игорь,*overload*,
 Я бы тоже открыл темку ..с мемуарами..,-да боюсь не наберётся столько,чтобы поддерживать постоянный и стойкий интерес,(с обновлениями))-как у тебя..
--НО,есть несколько прикольных историй..-из школы,с армейки,с постперестроичных времён кабацко-рыночных отношений...и просто разных..
   В общем..,-если выделишь пару-тройку "абзацев"_могу выложить тоже пару-тройку прикольно- познавательных сюжетов из личного опыта..?:smile:
-нет,ну если здесь строго про Тягина..-Я "пас".

----------


## overload

*oleg99*,
 Да выкладывай, чего там.
У меня тоже кое-что набирается, не про Тягина, но тематика примерно та же.
Так что - пиши, не вопрос)))

----------


## Вадимыч

У каждого есть свой Тягин :Aga:

----------


## oleg99

Ну вот,кое-что из школьных восмоминаний..9-10 клас,-82-83г.
-если что-то не так,не судите строго-Я ж не "проффи"!:wink::rolleyes:
_________________________________________________________________
 школа 9 клас,кто не хотел или не мог учиться дальше-
ушли в ПТУ и СПТУ(средн.профф.тех.училища)
"добивать" среднее образование..,-и вместе с ними
 все неисправимые раздолбаи тоже нас покинули!
Образовалось 2 класса из 4-х!народу стало меньше,-
жить стало интересней и веселее))
----------------------------------
были мы членами школьного ВИА))-и давало это "дело"возможность
сачкануть с уроков_иногда не по причине "репетиций"-
а по нашей инициативе!
  А был у нас по расписанию-урок Узбекского языка..
-это "действо" мы пропускали"по умолчанию" 
/поясню,-в СССР,в Республиках,было обязательным уроки местноых
языков,Ташкент столица Узбекистана,-значит изучали мы..-правильно!/

  Стоим на заднем дворе школы,"курим"..вернее уже покурили))
тут нарисовались "Турсун" и "Субба"_типичные "тихие троечники" 
из бывшего "Б" класса,который объединили 
с нашим"А",-т.е. наши новые одноклассники...
Торопятся,на урок,-и в то-же время "жаба" их душит:-
-"А Вы мол,почему не торопитесь?"
 -"А нам всё пох..,-а вы бегите,а то опоздаете!"
То-ли им тоже весело стало(как нам),то-ли ещё что-то..в общем
торопиться они уже перестали..,-но всёж побаиваются..
и тут спрашивает "Турсун":
-"А у вас какая "отмазка",чтоб на урок не идти??
 -"Наивный!-ты-же знаешь сам!"-отвечаем сквозь смешки и подколы))
__тут Я обратил внимание на несколько старых кроватей
(с металическими сетками и душками_древние,щас таких нету кажись))
ИДЕЯ РОДИЛАСЬ!
-"Да НЕТ",-говорю Я ему,:-"мы не на репетицию.."
 -"А куда,или что?"...
-"Да вот,-видишь эти кроватки?-нас припахали тащить это хоз-во в 
кабинет Узб. языка..."--
-"смех.ёчков" не последовало,-ОН ПОВЕРИЛ!Мы переглянулись
 между собой..)):wink:
  -"А давайте мы с вами тоже?-скАжите что нас вместе
с вами припахали?"
--"ЛА-А-дно,так и быть,скажем..-токо вы первыми "ломитесь" :Ha: 
__-И..Бод-рень-ко так схватили ,и со счастливыми лицами,
они понесли кровать,в аудиторию(кабинет) Узб.языка)))
-Мы немного офигели от такой "доверчивости"-но пошли следом за ними.. :Vah: 
ЕССЕСНО-никакие кровати никуда тащить не надо было..-
-просто созрел такой "прикол-экспромт"-с очередным поводом 
поиздеваться над училкой,и над новыми одноклассниками))
  Бедная Флора Рахмановна!!-она долго не могла понять,
-что они хотят?(Мы наблюдали из-за угла,и всё слышали и видели)))))
_раз на 4-5 Турсунов перешёл на Русский язык..(до этого
 они говорили по Узбекски,и ещё тихо..))
-"КУДА КРОВАТИ СТАВИТЬ?!"-уже возмущённо и громко спросил Улугбек Турсунов??!!
_сначала она просто вышла в коридор(из аудитории)..потом исчезла внезапно
-через 3-4 секунды,они(Турсунов и Субботин) уже бежали в нашу сторону со всех ног!
-за ними бежала разъярённая женщина со шваброй,как грозный бронтозавр!! :Laie 2:  :Laie 55: 
-ну и мы "сквозанули тоже..,-так -на всякий случай))

----------


## Dдок

*overload*,
 Не один я значит, кто про армию написал:biggrin: Очень приятно было читать! :Ok:

----------


## overload

*Dдок* навеял...

*Д О С Т О И Н С Т В О*

Было у нас, значит, в юности достоинств маловато. А вот _достоинства_ - уже отросли. И надо их как-то было... того. В дело пускать.
Ну, вы не подумайте чего... Не в то *дело*. В то время это было _не дело_. И за это дело можно было *дело* как раз и схлопотать.
Но коль есть это... некое такое, чем можно чего-то зафигачить - мы и фигачили.
А Тягин - тут как тут.
Надо сказать, ростом Тягин был в классе - вторым от начала. Потому у него всё и получалось.
И - мяч в корзинку баскетбольный кидать не надо - можно просто подойти, да положить. И - к доске идёт, согнётся, как монах на покаянии - типа, вот он я, не бейте двойками сильно, и так хилый да сирый... хиляла фишка.
Он и согнутый был ростом с нашего Люлька.
И - в баню женскую заглядывал просто так. Мимо проходя.
В окошко.
А тут - с _бэшниками_ курим у сарая. У того самого, где Тягин папаше мясо прострелил.
Спор - ну, как без этого... девок нет рядом - а ну, у кого длиннее...
Тут - Тягин:
-Меряться - это всё _не цимус_...
Знает Тягин, что говорит. Заранее ржёт, а _бэшники_ не вкуривают. Мы - вкуриваем. Молчим мы. Знаем... Тягин впрягся - Тягину и ответ держать.
-А ну, -Тягин говорит, кто выше посс...т.
Выскочил Недугин, из_ бэшников_ - ростом с Тягина почти, а в плечах - два Тягина. 
Тягин длинный был, да худой. А этот - прям Шварценеггер, но не знали мы тогда Шварценеггера.
Тягина знали, да Недугу.
-Давай, -говорит Недуга, -щас тебе нарисую... сергейбубку в квадрате. Куда ссать? -деловито спрашивает так.
Тягин:
-А вон, за сарай пошли, там стенка есть.
Пошли. И правда, есть там стенка. Торец от тира. Кирпич оштукатуренный, каждый брызг виден.
Ну, спустили штаны. Прицелились. 
Мы - секунданты - подальше отвалили. Типа - брызги... всё такое... ага, ага. Брызги. Сейчас узнаете.
Прицелились оба-два своими _достоинствами_ в школьное имущество. 
Недуга - а он всегда и во всём первый! Ему девиз "быстрее, выше, сильнее" как раз на лбу, что ли, написать... а Тягин тут:
-Ой... ой... _не ссытся_ чегой-то...
И - _достоинство_ так руками в ширинку-то и затыкивает.
Ощерился Недуга. Взвыл. Ага-ага... профукал хвалёный Тягин лидерство-то... ну, и ка-а-ак выдаст струю...
Выдал.
Рядом с тиром - фонарь. Старый.
У старого фонаря проводка в земле - старая.
Мы это знали. По разу каждого из нас тем приколом дёргало по пяткам голым. Тягин старался. Приведёт, скажет: а ну, спорим, эти три метра не пройдёшь по траве?
Покупались... на слабо - кто кого не ловил.
Напряг Недуга _достоинство_ своё. Прицелился. Осклабился... ка-а-ак даст!
Потекло, да на те три метра и попало.
На пару шагов - отлетел как мячик теннисный.
Мы-то знаем... не страшно это. Больно только. Немножко.
Но неожиданность больше страху добавляет. Да и ещё - так перед коллективом облажаться...
Мораль истории той была: выше головы не пописаешь, когда двести двадцать.
А Недуга потом с Тягиным стыкался. Да ничья вышла: судьями две классные прибежали.
Весело было.

----------


## Dдок

*overload*,
 :biggrin:

----------


## Benya

*overload*,
 [img]http://gs12.******info/ee5cd150d85a7cac9073148c651ca1b7.png[/img]

----------


## overload

[img]http://gs12.******info/699f335bc494563a0f8a96a0a8d0ab74.png[/img] 

*Добавлено через 48 минут*
Мона по-Зощенковски? :01:

Непруха когда - это ладно. Это с каждым бывает. Разное, доложу вам, непрущее мероприятие человека загнобить может, да так, что хоть отпейся вдогонку - всё равно непруха.
А вот когда непруха не прёт - это, скажете, как? Да так не бывает!
Ан бывает, и Тягин мне недавно это подтвердил.
Решил это Тягин машину купить. Ездить, говорит, необходимо - аж свербит в ухе. На работу устроился, пешком две тыщи метров, да всё - по Заборью. А ты в Заборье у нас был? Не был ты в Заборье. Вот и не говори тогда, коли Заборья не знаешь.
А Заборье у нас - нет тротуаров.
Ну нет тротуаров, хоть ты ляпнись плашмя у градоначальниковой подъезды, дороги есть, а тротуаров нет.
Ему-то тротуары, градоначальнику - зачем? У него - машин пять или двенадцать, точно никто посчитать не может, потому что он по одной дороге на одной и той же машине ни разу не ездил.
Дороги не позволяют. Проедет разок - меняй машину.
А дорогу нас как раз двенадцать.
А Тягину менять ничего не надо - нечего Тягину менять. Ему одну бы... на все эти дороги, значит.
Купил это Тягин вроде какую-то машину. Обмывать зовёт.
А мы-то знаем: коль обмывать - значит, последнее, что мы с Тягиным пропьём, так это то, чего, собственно, обмываем.
Машину.
Ну, пришли, так ему про это и сказали. Он:
 - Вы, -говорит, не особенно губы раскатывайте. Я, -говорит, -три кредита на это чудо техники уже истратил, четвёртый - вам на выпивку поставил, а пятый, надеюсь, вы мне и оплатите.
Ну, ладно. Сели, выпили. Полкредитом, считаю, закусили. Дальше - а машина где?
-Тягин, -говорю, а прокатить?
-Э, -говорит, -после первой за руль не сажусь.
Правда, не уточнил: после первой - _уже_ не садится или - _ещё_ не садится.
Выпили вторые полкредита. Про баб поговорили. 
-Тягин, -уточняю, -ну тык игде транспорт-то?
-На полянке, за домом.
-Дай хоть одним глазком...
-После третьей смотреть, -говорит, -пойдём.
Хряпнули по третьей, там, глядишь, по тридцать третьей... оно на халяву особенно хорошо идёт. Не сидишь не считаешь.
-Ну, -Тягин, значит, -пошли. Только сразу чур не гавкать, что ржавая. Какая есть, такую покажу.
Пришли, смотрим. Стоит, значит, колымага... колёса вроде есть. Двери тоже есть. Руль из окна видать. Цвет... как бы это... ну бывает такой цвет, когда в глаз дали. Сине-чёрный. Или - чёрно-синий. Цвет, в общем, натурального двухдневного синяка.
-Я, -Тягин говорит, её зову - "Непруха".
-Это как? -Муршиц тут.
-Да вот, сам прикинь. Пять кредитов... непруха - непруха. Мало того - с горки катится, в горку - не прёт. Непруха...
Влезли мы смеха ради в непруху. Тягин смеха ради - за руль сел. Ключ не вставляет - мало выпил, чтобы ехать. Да Муршиц тут коленкой ручник задел.
Попёрла непруха задом под горочку и, пока Тягин педали считал, так в заборский пруд и въехали.
Задом.
Пруд, правда, у нас - Тягину по ширинку, нам - чуть поболее. Вылезли.
Пошли остатки кредитов пропивать. Мокрые.
А непруха так в пруду и осталась.
И не брал Тягин никаких пяти кредитов.
Ему непруху эту тесть сбагрил.

----------


## Benya

Игорь! Спасибо за поднятое настроение, а то я в поликлинике в очереди торчу-тоска!

----------


## Лев

> я в поликлинике в очереди торчу-тоска!


С ноутом или сотовым?

----------


## Benya

Со смартом. ОпераМини рулит! :)

----------


## overload

Было у отца три сына. Двое просто, а третий Тягин.
В армию Тягин попал по забывчивости. Забыл, что военком с утра должен заглянуть... ну, и забрили.
Служил он в картофельно-десантных войсках.
А у нас каждый второй в таких войсках служил. Удобно. Командир части договаривается с местными аграриями: мы вам пехоту, вы нам - картоху. Три ЗИЛа - в совхозное хранилище, четвёртый - в полк.
А жрать нам - зелёную кухонку привозили, прямо в поле. Это лучше, чем бойцов туда-сюда в кунгах возюкать. Особливо, если поле далеко.
Трудно Тягину картофан собирать - длинный. Пока нагнётся - уже обед.
С ними - прапор. Местный. В смысле - в полку служит, в деревне живёт. Домой пришёл, китель скинул - уже не прапор, а Вася.
Хороший такой прапор Вася у Тягина начальником расчёта был. В поле с ними приехал, китель скинул - Вася, чего взять.
Тягин с Васей в весьма хороших был отношениях. Ну, там... кто был - не забудет. Вася-прапор Тягину - поблажки мелкие, Тягин Васе-прапору - дела сделанные. Всё как в настоящей армии.
Собирают, значит, бойцы картоху, Тягин - руководит. Руками водит. Картоху - сюда (это помельче которая, в совхоз пойдёт), а вон та - крупная, хорошая - нам.
Васе-прапору что - главное, норму выполнить. Не для совхоза - для полка.
А на полк норма - три ЗИЛа.
Двенадцать итого. До ужина.
Кто не знает - сообщу. Двенадцать ЗИЛов картофана - это много. Очень. 
Потому и в поле - не отделение, не взвод. Рота полная.
Тягину и один ЗИЛ - много. А Вася-прапор тоже понимает. Потому - Тягина на краешек поля зовёт:
-Короче... слушай сюда, сержант. Один ЗИЛ - мне. Скажешь Четвертаку (водила-ЗИЛовоз фамилию носил такую), куда самосвал ссыпать. Третья улица строителей, дом... ну, в общем, знаешь, бывал, пили. А я тебе самогонки привезу. Тока чтоб в поле - ни-ни... застрелю из поганого кулямёта суку.
Тягин - рад стараться... ему какая разница, куда ЗИЛ уйдёт.
Главное, чтобы - в полк каждый четвёртый уполз. Полный.
Ну, и самопляс... Самопляс в Бульбонии готовили - славный. Не на продажу - для себя. Кому продавать? Соседи тоже гонят... Потому - славненький делали там самопляс. Душевный.
Припёр это Вася-прапор четверть мутную. "Свадьбу в Малиновке" видали? Вот-вот... из чего там бандиты пили? Вот из такого сосуда пили как раз. Тягин четверть - в кусты. Замаскировал, листиками загрёб. Чисто полянка такая маленькая получилась. Лужайка. А под лужайкой - четверть заныкана.
Пошёл, значит, командовать погрузкой. Ибо до ужина три часа ещё - три ЗИЛа можно засыпать. Если желание есть. Если нет - два. Ну, можно и один. Васе-прапору. Как карта ляжет.
А на обед привезли - "дробь-шестнадцать". Кто был - не забудет...
Что такое "дробь-шестнадцать"? Перловка сваренная.
Причём дробь эту наши повара-оглы умудрялись так варить, что выходила как раз эта самая дробь.
Стрелять ей - хорошо, есть - не очень.
Единственный плюс у такой каши - запоры. Солдат после пары порций "дробь-шестнадцати" в сортир три дня по-большому ходить не мог. Хорошо это? А с какой стороны посмотреть... офицерам так - лафа: меньше солдат верзает. Ведь на каждый поход "на дальняк" - время надо бойцу уделить. А так... не срёт - всегда при деле.
Вот и не жрали солдаты эту самую дробь. А жрать-то - надо... И картошки - вон оно, полное поле. Ну, набрали, почистили, а мыть нечем - нет воды... так сойдёт. В котёл её, на котелок воды надыбали, с ЗИЛа слили, с радиатора. Четвертак на один котелок слил, не дал больше. ЗИЛ-157 - это, скажу вам, та ещё техника... больше котелка с радиатора сольёшь - не поедет. Вскипит.
Сварили, съели. Хорошо!
Видит Тягин - потянулся народ в лесок к вечеру. Картоха с радиаторной водой знать о себе даёт. Прополоскались желудки солдатские... то один, то другой в кусты ныряет.
Ну, да не беда - пусть себе бегают. Не все же сразу.
Загрузили бойцы последний ЗИЛ. Отправили Четвертака к Васе-прапору на хату. Пошёл Тягин за самогоном. А там...
А там - вся полянка, что Тягин маскировал так старательно - в... в общем, в остатках от картошки.
Ступить некуда.
Остался тогда Тягин без самопляса.
Вот же ***** получилось - и в прямом смысле, и в переносном.

----------


## Benya

Бедный Тягин-остался без десерта! :)

----------


## overload

Написать, что ли, четырёхтысячное сообЧение - а просто так? :biggrin:
Тягина на пару неделек придётся забыть - уматываю в отпусГ, в Бабру.... ой, в общем, далеко, в деревню!

*На волю!!! На волю!!! В пампасы!!!!!!!!!!!*kukukukukuku

----------


## Benya

Отдыхать, али мемуары шкрябать?

----------


## Витка

*overload*, поздравляю с отпуском и 4000-ным сообщением!!!
Хорошего тебе отдыха!!! До встречи!!!

----------


## PAN

> На волю!!! На волю!!! В пампасы!!!!!!!!!!!


 :Ok: ...

----------


## goluba

*overload*Игареш, а где же продолжение...про Тягина?)))))

----------


## overload

Класс наш на Тягине выезжал частенько. Ибо включать классического дурака в нашем 8-м "А" умели только двое: Тягин да Вовка Муршиц.
Мы - просто дурковали. Но вот работать дураком - великое искусство, скажу вам.
Как "пьяный этюд" на абитуре в Щуке.
Вроде в какашку человек, а - трезвый.
Вот тут оно и приключилось как раз...
Муршицевская бабка - золотых кондиций была человек. Шить - умела, модели самолётов - клеила, пацанов во дворе клюшкой "Карелия" разгоняла. А уж самогон гнала - по всей улице Пушкина слух о нём ходил. И не только слух - дух! Назывался тот самогон в просторечии - "Мур-мур".
Так и говорили дядьки сизеносые с утра за доминошным столиком:
-Ну... по "Мур-муру" - и день удался!.. 
Сделала раз бабка Муршицевская - квас. Квас - на славу. Она вообще плохо делать ничего не умела. 
Тем более - квас.
А квас - это что? Хлеб, вода, туда-сюда... дрожжи опять же. Подшаманить с приправой - получается весьма пивного цвета жидкость, кислейшая на вкус и в жару очень даже полезная и спасающая.
Наделала бабка квасу - бидон молочный.
Муршиц - хвать грелку, бабка-то не глухая, да слепая почти. Отвернулась, он - цоп за флягину крышку, отвинтил - закон винта знает!, -буль-буль-буль!  Готово дело. Полна грелка квасом.
Во двор - Муршиц с грелкой под рубашкой. И Тягин - вот он он.
Отхлебнули, попробовали. Ништя-я-а-ак! Жары как не бывало, знает своё дело бабаня.
Глядь Тягин - стоит на столе доминошном кружка пивная. Пустая. Мужики забыли.
Кружки те - кто помнит - были третьим оружием пролетариата. После пива и мата. Ей вполне можно было - убить. А ещё - в неё можно было налить треть бутылки водки, разбавить пивом и получалась та самая костлявая рыбка, что с ног валила любого иностранца в одно употребление.
Ёрш, то бишь.
Вот такое оружие массового выражения мужики на столе забыли. Тягин - видит, включает подкорку, и...
...Ситуация. 
Мы как раз за школой в теннис играли. В настольный. Заведённые такие все, потные. Бегаем, кричим чего-то друг другу, типа: "Сетка!", "Переподать!", "Соплю повесил!". А тут - Тягин.
В руке - кружка. С пивом. Ну - с пивом, чтоб мы так жили! Янтарная весьма жидкость в кружке. На треть убрана. А Тягин - идёт, нога с ногой в бадминтон играет - пьяный!!! 
Муршиц - следом, очки поддёргивает. Тоже чего-то в нос мычит. А Тягин - разоряется...
-А я эту школу... Трым - тыбым - тыбым!... А я эти классы... Трам - табам - табам!.. А я... (и - по матушке родимой сквозь семнадцать колен с подвыподвертом костерит всё, что видит).
Мы - шок не то слово. Тягин - пьяный... За школой... Да при судье!..
 Судьёй Группенфюрер был. 
А был военрук наш - мелкий мужичок, мы акселератами считались, у кого метр семьдесят шесть, у кого - семьдесят восемь. 
Группенфюрер только пузом похвастаться мог. А росту - ну, стола теннисного, конечно, повыше.
Ненамного.
Вот его-то Тягин и не приметил.
А военрук-то... Слух - на стрельбищах не вышибленный, ракетчик, стрелял три раза в жизни, и то - сигареты для дедов в училище... услышал. А Тягин - кренделя выписывает.
И - кружка с "пивом" в руке.
И - "трах-тарарах-балдык-булдык" через слово.
Группен его - за шкирман, да в школу потащил.
Прям к директору в кабинет.
Уж какая там была немая сцена - не знаю, но дыхнуть Тягину велели на каждого встречного учителя.
Не поймамши - отпустили. Нет перегара. Типа: соска не видно - не разврат.
Не снимался Тягин в кино никогда.
А - жаль.

----------


## goluba

Ай да Игорь!!!)))))
Классно...)))

----------


## overload

Ребята! Художники!
Обделил меня Создатель умением рисовать.
Хочу - книжку сделать. "Про Тягина". Так называться и будет.
В связи с этим - вопрос (точнее, просьба):
*Нарисуйте Тягина!*
Ну... кто как представляет.
На титульный лист пойдёт.

----------


## goluba

Ну ты и задал задачку...))))

----------


## overload

Хе)))))))))
Нормальная творческая задачка для ненормально-творческого люда.
Фактура: длинный, худой, волосы тёмные, причёска - "метла наоборот", глаза большие, карие, брови густые, губы пухловатые, нос полунегритянский (ну, на четверть), не сутул, но дохл весьма, одет - чётко, но - слегка раздолбайски. Эдакий налёт совкового шика.
Франтоват, нагловат и в меру испорчен дальнобойным папой (и мамой-буфетчицей), но - галантен, когда не матерится.
Взгляд - ровный и хитрый.

----------


## goluba

Классный образ!)))))) красочный...
Я когда-то ...карикатурами баловалась)))
потом разленилась...забросила рисование...хотя иногда по старой памяти руки чешутся....)))

----------


## overload

Почеши...
Читала "Республику ШКИД"? Ранних выпусков. Там были рисунки шкидцев, выполненные художником Тырсой.
Он их никогда в жизни не видал, но - нарисовал настолько точно, что сами авторы - Пантелеев и Белых - удивлялись.
Как будто с ними в Шкиде несколько лет оттрубил...

----------


## overload

Не было тогда пиндосов. Были - американцы.
Мы про них знали мало, в основном - по газете "Правда" и по журналу "Крокодил".
В первом произведении совковой агитации про пиндосов писали, что они злые, вешают негров, ездят каждый на трёх машинах, а индейцев загнали в резервации.
В "Крокодиле" пиндосов ещё и рисовали. Самым главным персонажем карикатур про Америку был дядя Сэм в полосатых штанах-дудочках на голенастых ногах, с мефистофелевской бородкой-ухмылкой, потрясавший миниатюрной ядерной бомбочкой в кривой руке, вылезавшей из-под звёздно-полосатого пиджака.
Нам, собственно, было на тот Пиндостан накакать - далеко он, да и не были мы там. А в мощь советского ракетно-ядерного щита мы - верили.
А к Тягину приехал дядька-пиндюк. Из этой самой СыШыА.
Он вроде как советским никогда и не был, дядька, там родился, там выжил, но семья у него была с русскими корнями и детей там воспитывали пр русской методе. И - на русском языке. Вот, приехал этот мистер Tyaginn к нам в Пухов злачный. Тягин - на два дня из школы пропал. Слухи по школе... всякие. Гляди - живой "Голос Америки" приехал... ща агитация начнётся.
Главное - привёз дядька жувачку!
Невзначай пришёл к нам в класс кагебешник. Молодой такой мужичок в пиджаке. Под пиждаком - кобура-сбруя, пустая. Пистик в школу вроде как не надо, а без сбруи - не столь понтовито.
А как типа невзначай повернётся - полы пиджачные распахиваются, ремешки наружу... круто. Бойтесь, школяры. Я серьёзный дядя и работаю в серьёзной организации.
Пришёл, сел на заднюю парту, блокнотик достал, положил. Девки на ремешки от пистолетика зырят, шушукаются.
Хотя - нифигасе "пистолетик"... Гэбура тогда "Стечкины" таскала, а "Стечкин" - это тебе не "Макаров", дура ещё та. Двадцать два патрона в магазине, очередями может лупить... серьёзная волына. И тяжёлая.
И кобура у "ПС" - своеобразная. Ёмкая.
Сидит, значит. Мы с перемены все в класс ввалились, Тягин среди. Расселись, молчим.
Классная вышла.
-Бла-бла-бла (про Америку). Какие они там все негров вешают. Про Леонарда Пелтиера сказала. Про Мартина Лютера Кинга, что застрелили. И про то, что пиндосы второй фронт открыли только когда наши Берлин взяли.
Мочи врага его же оружием.
Сидит гебист, пишет чего-то.
А тут поднимается Тягин. И говорит:
-А Нелля а Дмитриевна, а почему - если у них всё так плохо - у них жувачка есть, а у нас жувачки нет?
Взвыли мы. Жувачка - больной был вопрос.
Одну пластинку вшестером жевали. Друг другу передавали, как типа бычок. 
-А... - сказала Нелля, -А... вот...
И тут поднялся гебук молоденький. Который с кобурой.
И произнёс фразу, которую я запомнил на всю жизнь. Память тогда была - не то, что сейчас, пароль к форуму запомнить не могу. А тогда...
Вот что кобурный мужичок сказал:
-Мы - великая страна. Мы - сильные и мощные. Примерно как древний Рим был. Пол-Европы лежало у него под ногами. А разрушили эту империю - относительно слабые, но многочисленные варвары. И - не тем, что пришли туда с огнём и мечом. А тем, что впёрлись туда со своими обычаями и традициями. И Рим на то повёлся. И традиции перенимать начал. А то, что русскому хорошо - то немцу смерть. Вот они и развалились.
Потом посмотрел на Тягина и сказал:
-А жувачка - это медленное начало быстрого разложения ЭсЭсЭсЭр.
Подправил кобуру - девки завыли молча - и ушёл, блокнот забравши.
Долго потом на Тягина училки оглядывались.
А дядька - чего дядька, погостил с неделю, да и свалил к себе в Пиндостан.
Наверное, до сих пор там и живёт.

----------


## Лев

> А жувачка - это медленное начало быстрого разложения ЭсЭсЭсЭр.


Пророк...

----------


## overload

*Лев*,
 Проджаз...

----------


## overload

Получил как-то Тягин три кола подряд. А кто старый - тот помнит...
Три кола подряд - это было лишение жвачки на год. Недопуск на дискотеку на полгода. Хрен те джинсы - не обсуждается... 
И рогатки, что сами папахены помогали мастерить, ими же шкерились типа в мусорное ведро.
На деле - втихаря на антресоли.
Три кола подряд... Новое поколение, кол - это "единица". Оценка такая. Была.
А тут - три...
Тягин с Муршицем огребли по три кола, ну - было, за что.
И, хоть дома объясняли резонно, что если у трёх колов отнять кол, то получится "три", родители в эту арифметику не особо вкурили.
Тягину - джинсы новые фигушки, Муршицу - минус квас. Это - жертва... для обоих.
И решили они это из дома - сбежать.
Была осень. Ранняя. Снежная. Настолько ранняя и снежная, что на лыжах я бегал уже в октябре.
Бегу, значит. Навстречу - Муршиц с Тягиным. За плечами - рюкзачки, штанишки тёплые, курточки ватные... ну, зеки. Только лохматые.
Чтоб Тягин да чуб состриг... Щас.
Я им: -А кудой-то намылили пяточки, други мои небезгрешные?
Муршиц (а он вообще редко задумывался перед ответом, Тягин научил):
-А мы... эта... из дома сваливаем. Тока вот чего: если что - ТЫ НАС НЕ ВИДЕЛ!!! Пол?
Пол...
Разбежались. Они - влево, я - к финишу.
Ну, пробежал - и забыл. Потом - в школу. Нету их.
И - на второй день нету.
И на третий.
Поползли слухи...
Ходит маньяк по городу и забирает детей: одного худого и длинного, другого - непременно маленького и толстого.
И в очках.
В тубзике курим, все пропажу обсуждают. Тут влетает малой с шестого "Б":
-Муршица с Тягиным МИНТЫ привели!!!
Мы - рухлой грохоботой вниз, по лестнице, вниз, в раздевалку. А там - 
-а там - Муршиц и Тягин, БРИТЫЕ! А рядом - тётя. Сиси из под старлейских погон наружу прутся, китель синий, чулки казённые, голос такой же...
Синий голос такой.
Потом только узнали мы.
Подзапрыгнули наши пацаны в товарняк на повороте, у речки. Ехали долго, куда - не знали. Товарняки - у тех свой график. Где-то стоят сутками, где-то - перевагониваются... в общем, доползли они, грешные, аж до Волгограда.
Там их с тормозных площадок и сняли ВОХРовцы у какого-то стратегического моста.
Жрать, говорят, хотели так, что у ментов три бутерброда украли.
По прибытию Тягину папахен сперва нюхальник начистил, а потом кроссовки подарил.
А Муршицу - ничего... 
Бабка в минусе была.
Но!
По всей школе гоголями ходили Муршиц с Тягиным потом.
Долго ходили.
До тех пор ходили, пока Недугин на асфальтовом катке в другой район не уехал.

----------


## Вадимыч

> Недугин на асфальтовом катке в другой район не уехал


 :Ok: Серьезный оратор!

----------


## overload

Отстрелялся Тягин с последней женой - один остался.
А баб кругом ведь туча... звонит мне:
-Замутим?
Ага, говорю... а сам - ну куда: жена что полиграф, вычисляет влёт мои похождения. Решил: не врать. Говори правду - никто не поверит.
-К Тягину, - говорю, -иду. С бабами развлекаться. И всё такое.
-Ладно, - жена мне, - хлеба тока купи. 
И - в Контакт. "Маргошу" зырить.
Пошёл я к Тягину. Хлеба по дороге прихватил. А там - полный боекомплект: аж трое похожих на женщин людей.
-Это, - Тягин говорит, - блюди. Ну, то есть, ляди. Э... лядские блюди. Нет... короче, с ними можно спать. Койка в соседней комнате, а меня не трожь, кстати, водки принёс?
Положил я хлеб на стол кухонный. Девки зырят - а вдруг из кармана штуку баксов достану?
Щас... Баксов не баксов, а выложил я на стол сигарет пару пачек, пузырь запотевший из пакета вытянул - гуляй, девчата...
И там ещё - пельмени, колбасы кусок и две банки консервов рыбьих.
Сели. Открыли колбасу, нарезали консервов. Вкусно.
Одна мне говорит: ты БУШЬ?
А мне послышалось: ты Буш?
Не, говорю... не моя это родина, чтоб Бушем быть. К тому же, говорю, неграмотен он, а я вроде как все 49 букв русского алфавита знаю. Это вместе с разнопроизносимыми в неадекватных ситуациях артиклями.
А внутрях заиграло... думаю - нууу... щаз сделаю измену.
Ага.
Одна мне говорит:
-А ты не там-то и там-то работаешь?
Другая:
-О... Это с твоей Надькой я в одной конторе сижу рядом за столами?
Третья:
-А вы на работу выходить собираетесь или как?..
Сказал мне тогда Тягин:
-Откуда ты знаешь всё наше окрестное бл@дство?
А это весь мой контингент со всех трёх работ...
Съел я колбасу. Закушал шпротами. И ушёл.
Опять Тягину весь цимус достался.

----------


## overload

Попробую, в стиле Саймака...
--------------------------------

*Заря заката новой эры*
-Эх-эх, ребятёнок...  мал ты ещё - про это спрашивать. Да и бабка ухи накрутит - и мне, и тебе, как узнает. Ну что тебе эта история Судной войны далась? Всё равно уже всё, как говорится, сделано, назад не вернёшь.
Ушла, говоришь, бабка? Ну, и то добре. Ладно... сидай поближе. Так и быть, расскажу кой-чего. Только ты того... бабке чтоб ни сном ни духом. Понял? То-то, смышлёный у меня правнучек.
Эх-эх... Был я тогда солдатом. Многого нам, разумеется, не говорили - да мы и не понимали большую часть. Знай себе воюй. А воевать тогда было с кем - куда ни плюнь, везде люди, люди... не то, что сейчас. И все кругом - враги. Ну... это мы тогда думали, что все враги. А враги, оказывается, думали то же самое и про нас. Поэтому всеми силами старались друг друга истребить - мы их, а они, соответственно - нас.
Наука тогда была на высоте - да! Была такая штука - наукой называлась. Наука - это такая, малой, штука, когда сидят десять яйцеголовых дядек и придумывают, скажем, альфа-лучи. Направляешь эти альфа-лучи на врагов - и они все капутятся начисто. Ну вот... направили мы эти альфа-лучи на врагов, капутятся они, капутятся - и вдруг перестали капутиться. Что, думаем, такое? Пошли мы к нашим яйцеголовым. А они нам и говорят: придумали-де вражьи учёные на наши альфа-лучи - бета-поле. И такое оно, бета-поле это, что все наши альфа-лучи отражает. И никакого, стало быть, вреда врагам принести не могут. Мало того: придумали вражеские яичные головы свои лучи - гамма. И теперь наши воины в чистом поле капутятся от этих самых гамма-лучей.
Эх-эх... Не устал ещё, малой? Ну, слушай дальше.
На ихние гамма-лучи наши учёные придумали дельта-поле. Это поле отражало все их гамма-лучи, что твоё зеркало. Ну, и вдобавок придумали лучи-эпсилон, которые насквозь прошивали тамошнее бета-поле. А они в ответ придумали дзета-поле...
Эх-эх... Когда кончился греческий алфавит, яйцеголовые взялись за латинский. Потом - за арабскую вязь принялись, затем - за иероглифы... А когда выяснилось, что наши инь-лучи не смогли пробить их янь-поле, взяли мы однажды ночью ножи, приползли к врагам и перерезали им всем глотки.
Вернувшись домой, радостные и окровавленные, мы обнаружили, что враги этой же ночью проделали такую же пакость: залезли к нам в тыл и перебили всех, кто там оставался. Так вот, малой, остались мы без яйцеголовых.
Со временем всё вокруг пришло в запустение: и заводы, и транспорт, и связь. Техника вся обветшала, а чинить её было некому - учёных не осталось ни у нас, ни у врагов. Так что... эх-эх... а ты знаешь, что такое техника? Нет? Ну и ладно. Нет её - и знать нечего, ересь одна, да знания ненужные.  Подай-ка лучше во-о-он тот кусок кремня. И те три полоски из шкурок тоже принеси. Из этого добра, думается, выйдет прекрасный топор...

----------


## PAN

> Попробую, в стиле Саймака...


Зачот...

----------


## Волдед

*overload*,
 Респект Игорь!!! :Ok: :biggrin: Читал и плакал от хохота!!! Давай исче!!! :Vah:

----------


## overload

Жило-было, значит, на одной планете - Государство.
Раньше на этой планете государств было много, но они сперва долго ругались и воевали, потом - мирились и объединялись. В результате этих ссор и замирений государств становилось всё меньше и меньше, и в результате осталось одно-единственное государство. Как его назвать, люди особо не задумывались, и со временем прижилось сакраментальное самоназвание, обычно писавшееся с большой буквы - Государство.
Как называть жителей одного-единственного Государства на планете - тоже было непонятно. Раньше их именовали по названиям существовавших тогда государств: рурские, хентайцы, сэшеёвцы, накрайнякцы. А коли все государства на планете слились в одно, то и люди, не мудрствуя лукаво, стали называть себя просто - планетарии.
Даже девиз себе придумали - "Планетарии всех стран, соединяйтесь!".
У Государства, естественно, было - Правительство.
Раньше Правительство планетарии видели: иногда какие-то правительственные люди проезжали кортежами по улицам городов Государства, выходили из лимузинов наружу, ходили по магазинам, заглядывали в школы, детские сады и даже подворотни. И везде шутили:
-Как живёте, планетарии?
-Хорошо живём, -шутили в ответ планетарии.
Естественно, Правительство придумывало - законы. Очень уж любило Правительство законы придумывать. Хлебом их не корми - дай придумать какой-нибудь закон или поправку к существующему. Уж так уважало Правительство своё право придумывать законы, что даже себя именовало соответствующе: Законное Правительство.
Одни законы Правительство придумывало для планетариев, другие - для себя. И были эти законы - разными. Ведь если законы будут для всех одинаковыми, то чем же Правительство будет отличаться от простых планетариев? Однако на практике дело осложнялось тем, что если существуют два разных закона на одну и ту же ситуацию, то один закон непременно будет противоречить другому. То есть, одним можно делать то, что категорически запрещено другим. И наоборот.
Однако планетарии были настроены, в общем, миролюбиво и позволяли Правительству ставить над собой различные законодательные эксперименты.
Иногда такие эксперименты заканчивались конфузами, но Правительство не унывало. Государственные мужи чесали затылки после очередной нестыковки между придуманным и реальным, разбирались с убытками и подсчитывали непредвиденную убыль среди планетариев. Как, например, после того, как велели всему Государству в ноль часов одну минуту следующего дня перейти на левостороннее движение. 
Выгоды от такой инновации были очевидны: теперь водитель мог выходить из машины прямо на тротуар, не боясь, что его сшибёт едущая следом машина. Тем более, при столкновении на дороге двух автомобилей водители, по задумке законотворцев, оказывались по разные стороны удара и у них было больше шансов выжить.
В реальности, в первое же утро после принятия закона, на дорогах Государства произошло девяносто шесть тысяч семьсот двадцать три аварии. Ибо расторопные государственные мужи поспешили обнародовать этот закон сразу после его принятия, а принятие состоялось в двадцать ноль ноль по планетарному времени. За несколько часов большинство планетариев просто не успело о нём узнать. По привычке люди выехали с утра на дороги по знакомым правым полосам и, естественно, начали врезаться в тех, кто с законом этим ознакомился.
Выделив деньги на похороны ста тридцати с лишком тысяч планетариев, Правительство снова почесало лысеющие затылки и отменило этот закон.
На следующее утро, снова выделив деньги на похороны ещё двухсот тысяч людей, которые не знали об отмене закона, Правительство решило подобных экспериментов больше не ставить, ибо деньги, выделенные на похороны несчастных автомобилистов, предназначались на банкет по случаю принятия этого закона.
Ситуация осложнялась ещё и тем, что Правительство тоже иногда ездило по дорогам. После того, как два танка членов Правительства были довольно сильно помяты минивэнами левосторонников-вахтовиков, которые две недели сидели на буровых, не зная о законодательных пертурбациях и, наплевав на эти разборки, стали ездить по осевой, члены Правительства совсем перестали ездить по дорогам.
В принципе, ни Правительству, ни простым планетариям от этого не стало ни горячо, ни холодно. Первые и так правили оттуда, где, собственно, и жили, а вторые больше были озабочены не самими поездками как таковыми, а проблемой достать бензин. 
Постепенно Правительство стало для планетариев неким эфемерным образованием, которое существует где-то и зачем-то. Дома Правительства и раньше стояли за высокими заборами, за которые не то что зайти - и заглянуть-то было непросто, а теперь к таким домам и вовсе перекрыли подъезд. Планетарии привыкли к камуфляжным молодцам, запирающим бетонными шлагбаумами наиболее интересные и хорошо асфальтированные повороты, а затем и вовсе перестали ездить этими перекрёстками. 
Вскоре Правительство обнаружило, что единственное, что им мешает более-менее нормально существовать - это погода. Снег иногда мешал купаться и жарить шашлыки; вода, льющаяся с неба, иногда подтапливала помещения с редкими персицкими коврами, а изморозь портила дверные замки дорогих лимузинов. Для дождя и снега правительственные мужи пытались придумывать законы, но природные образования, как назло, не подчинялись никаким писаным статьям, даже весьма расстрельным. И тогда Правительство решило уйти под землю.
Наняв пятьдесят тысяч относительно незанятых гастпланетариев, Правительство создало себе грандиозный подземный комплекс размером со средней руки город, который так и назвали - Город. В Городе этом было всё - от теннисных кортов с искусственными солнцами до Большого Законодательного дворца на шесть тысяч мест, с подогреваемыми креслами и механическими барами с бесплатной койко-колой. Город был накрыт гигантским титановым куполом, на который ушёл весь планетарный запас титана, а поверх купола трудолюбивые планетарии насыпали плодородной земли, специально привезённой из ещё нетронутых целинных уголков планеты, и посадили хвойный лес.
Со временем Правительство всё реже и реже напоминало о себе. Электричеством Город снабжала атомная электростанция, одна заправка которой была рассчитана на тысячу пятьсот лет, и была полностью автоматизирована. Подходы к ней планетарии перекрыли полностью, засадив пространство вокруг станции железным деревом, и накрыли её железобетонным саркофагом толщиной в сто метров.
Город снабжал себя сам, ибо планетарные технологии позволяли, имея достаточно энергии, синтезировать что угодно из чего угодно. Какое-то время стоял вопрос - где взять это самое "что угодно", из которого можно синтезировать всё остальное. Проблему решил молодой изобретательный планетянин Маз Айкин, предложивший стянуть к приёмному коллектору синтезатора "чего угодно" канализационные трубы от близлежащих городов планетариев. Так одним махом были решены две извечные проблемы любой цивилизованной страны: куда девать ***** и чем кормить Правительство.
Принятые ранее законы исправно работали, планетарии жили, размножались, работали и совсем не замечали, что Правительства у них, в сущности, и нет.
Члены Правительства же прекрасно существовали в своём, закрытом для любого внешнего воздействия, Городе: махали кулаками на дебатах, блокировались во фракции, лоббировали чьи-то интересы, создавали комитеты, комиссии и партии. Для отдыха у них в Городе было всё, а ездить на морские курорты они не хотели - зачем ездить туда, где знаешь каждый камешек. 
А изобретательный Маз Айкин придумал для планетян новое развлечение. Он взломал телекоммуникационную систему, состоящую из трёх с половиной тысяч микротелекамер и служившую ранее для обеспечения порядка и безопасности Города. Камеры эти были установлены во всех ключевых точках Города, даже в спальнях некоторых высокопоставленных лиц (надо полагать, исключительно ради повышения надёжности охраны; кое-кто из Комитета Планетарной безопасности вычислил, что легче и дешевле установить в спальне видеокамеру, чем сажать туда на ночь парочку охранников).
Телекоммуникационная система Города была подключена к видеопульту одной из планетарных телестудий, и теперь планетарии с удовольствием смотрят по вечерам интересное шоу с простым и удачным названием - "За стеклом".
Шоу пользуется большой популярностью среди домохозяек и молодёжи. Единственное, что огорчает молодых планетариев - это невозможность "спасти" СМС-голосованием вылетевшего из очередной фракции, но весьма полюбившегося публике персонажа.

----------


## Волдед

:biggrin: А молодец этот самый Маз Айкин!!! Уж не Марина ли это наша???:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> А молодец этот самый Маз Айкин!!! Уж не Марина ли это наша???


Как пишут в титрах, все совпадения не имеют общего с...:smile:

----------


## PAN

> Судьба одного Правительства


Продолжение следует???...:biggrin:

----------


## overload

*PAN*,
 Телик смотри почаще... :biggrin:

----------


## overload

Сел как-то с утра один человек, надел треники, пузыри на коленках подтянул и подумал: не так я живу.
А чего, - подумал человек, жена у меня уже некрасивая, дети - козлы, работа - ненавижу... уйду-ка я куда-нибудь.
Встал - и пошёл. Треники только снял.
Надел брюки красивые - зелёные, рубашку-апаш. Ну, и пошёл.
Пошёл, куда глаза глядят. А глаза смотрели - на сторону.
Сел за столик в кафе. Посчитал последние сто пятьдесят рублей - вместе с мелочью. Вроде, как хватает.
Рядом - девица сидит, глазищами хлопает - бац, бац...
И понял человек, что жизни ему осталось - только на жену свою некрасивую, на детей-козлов, да работу ненавистную.
Встал - и домой пошёл.
Мораль: живи, как можешь.

----------


## Лев

> Сел как-то с утра один человек


Не Тягин это...:frown:

----------


## oleg99

> Сел за столик в кафе. Посчитал последние сто пятьдесят рублей - вместе с мелочью. Вроде, как хватает.
> Рядом - девица сидит, глазищами хлопает - бац, бац...
> И понял человек, что жизни ему осталось - только на жену свою некрасивую, на детей-козлов, да работу ненавистную.
> Встал - и домой пошёл.
> Мораль: живи, как можешь.


Вот примерно так и происходит социальное расслоение общ-ва,ещё недавно цельного и причёсанного под "среднюю зряплату" инжинера..
так что.._ВСЁ,браток,приехали!-по понятиям_"васька на зоне отменили" поэтому кроме бабла с нулями нету теперь единиц измерения твоей состоятельности..-ах да!
-Есть есчо КВАРТИРА (не далее чем ближнее подмосковье)-а лучше в пределах 3-го транспортного.._подумала та девица,с хлопающими глазёнками..:wink: :Pivo: 
Игорь...как-бы сказать_Привет!_Я тут поимпровизировал чутка..ты не возражаешь(это редкое явление_заметь;)))
-------------------------------
а сам Я -лентяй..(но не ленивый!-честно слово!!kuku:biggrin: :Aga: ))

----------


## overload

Побили мы как-то Ваську Троцкого, а он большой был.
Муршиц - маленький, пухленький, да резкий такой. 
Отстрелялись мы в тире, тащим к военруку в "гестапо" винтовки-духовушки. За кайф это было - винтовочки на плечах нести... кто не был - тот будет, кто был - не забудет.
А у Муршица в кармане - пара пулек заныкана. Не был бы он Муршицем, коли не так.
Группенфюрер вперёд убежал - маленький, да шустрый. Мы - ружницы на плечах тащим. Слышим - щёлк! - Муршиц пульку в ствол загнал.
-Тихо! - грит, -щас кеннедю застреливать буду...
И - в дерево целится. Толстое такое дерево. Толще Муршица.
Надо сказать, стрелять Муршиц не умел, но очень любил. Из ста очков выбивал своё левое. Однако волына в руках давала ему столько самовлюблённости, что курила Маргоша со своей фирмой... в общем, целится.
А Васька Троцкий был штатным хулиганом восьмого "бэ". Однажды даже на ментовском бобике кататься уехал. И ничего ему за то не было - только ухи надрал брат-мент, на чьём бабоне Васька со двора свалил.
Шёл тот Васька с нами тогда. Ну так... по дороге попался.
Видит - целится Муршиц в дерево.
И ну - толк его под локоток...
Муршиц в то время - бац! Ствол от Васькиного толчка повело влево, пулька Тягину и попала... прямо в место, о котором говорить в приличном обчестве не принято - в жопу, короче.
Взвыл Тягин. Не смертельное ранение, но дюже больно, да и штаны попортились... а штаны были - отнюдь не униформские-школьные... джинса очередная.
...побили мы тогда Ваську Троцкого за Тягина.
А Муршиц ружьё Люльку отдал и домой убежал.

*Добавлено через 2 часа 21 минуту*
Зверь-машина как-то Тягину досталась. Мопед.
Где уж он его спёр - об том история умалчивает, но мопед - был.
Двигатель Д-6 (они тогда в нашем "Динаме" - спортивном магазине продавались, отдельно). Можно было его купить, и - если ручки не из пяток росли - прикрутить на свой "Минск" (велики такие были, взрослые). И получался типа - мотовелосипед. Трещал, пердел, но - ехал. Только вот хранить его было - негде.
Жили мы тогда в двухэтажках. Под лестницей - место. Там всякие мамки санки детские обычно хранили. И их не тырили! Ну как... могли взять, вечером, с горки покататься, но потом на место клали. Честным тогда был народ, не то, что сейчас.
А тут - мопед. "Верховина".
Их всего две модели на весь совок выпускались. "Верховина", да "Рига". Позже ещё придумали мечту пубертатности: "Карпаты" и "Карпаты-Спорт" (на спидометре аж шестьдесят километров!!! вау!!!).
У Тягина, значит, - "Верховина".
Смылся это Тягин с последнего урока. А там урок был... так, фигня... всего лишь география. Географию он не знал (что доказал его побег с Муршицем), а не зная - и знания типа нафиг не нужны. Свалил Тягин, значит, с географии.
Ну... нам как-то параллельно... изучили пару меридианов, звонок задзынькал, мы - чемоданы под мышку - и на улицу. А там - Тягин на мопеде...
Й-й-й-о-о-о-п-пппттт...
Сидит, взгляд - что твой Айртон Сенна (тот, правда, разбился после, но - неважно). Беломорина в углу ухмыляющегося рта. Крут и опасен... куда деваться.
А, надо сказать, что была у нашей школы известная на всю округу лужа. Там как-то неправильно что-то в тротуарах спроектировали, и лужа эта была - вечной. То есть, абсолютной. Она была, когда были дожди. Была, когда дождей не было. И была даже, когда по всему району отключали воду.
Глубиной она была - по щиколотку, но - большая, зараза.
От первого фонарного столба - и по щит "Школа № 17".
Метров восемь.
Все окрестные "Запорожцы" её обычно проезжали без проблем, застревали только хвалёные и модные "Жигули".
Тут - Тягин на мопеде. И едкий да наглый Муршиц:
-Ооо! Мопед!!! Классно! (слово "клёво тогда не применялось).-А по луже сможешь?
Тягину - только подначить.
-Это я-то не смогу???
И - газа.
Въехал Тягин в лужу. Фыркнул мопед, пукнул, треснул - и заглох начисто.
Стоит это Тягин в луже. Одна нога - на глушаке, вторая - в лужу упёртая, штанина мокрая, вид - зверски офигевший.
А девки-то смотрят!
Выбраться - это надо либо заводить, либо - ногами толкаться. Заводить - это слазить надо, да кик-стартер ногой дрыгать. Вторая штанина промокнет.
Дрыг ногой Тягин, дрыг ещё раз... типа - едет.
Да, видать, колесо на камешек наехало... рухнул, короче, мопед в лужу нашу знаменитую.
Ну, а Тягин, соответственно, - с мопедом и туда же. 
Во весь рост.
А ростом он был - ну, не пол-лужи... четверть.
Девки зырят, хи-хи в манжеты.
Муршиц - втихаря за спинами смылся.
А Тягин - чего Тягин, встал, выматерился какой-то "блетью", мопед поднял, да из лужи и вылез.
Чего-то там подкрутил, дал пинка, дёрнул, шваркнул, мопед заработал, Тягин - на него - и газу.
Назавтра в школу пришёл, мы спрашиваем - где кобыла?
-А, -говорит, -бензин кончился.
Больше на мопеде мы его не видели.
А лужу ликвидировали спустя тридцать лет.
Жалко... знаменитая была лужа.

*Добавлено через 2 часа 50 минут*
Точил как-то Тягин на станке железяки.
Кто не был - тот будет... была тогда в старших классах такая хрень: "производственная практика".
У каждой школы были - "шефы". Обычно - завод какой-нибудь. Был такой и у нас. Бензоколонки выпускал. Страшные такие бензоколонки, но главное - работали. 
И был этот завод у нас - шефом. 
То есть, помогал с плакатами на демонстрации, иногда в лице пары-тройки токарей-ударников приходил в школу и рассказывал о своих трудовых достижениях.
Вёл, короче, наглядную агитацию и пропаганду сверловочно-фрезеровочного труда.
А в девятых-десятых классах мы, великовозрастные придурки, ходили туда раз в неделю на практику. 
Изучали методы металлообработки по Френелю и Сименсу, да по полтора-два часа на станках железки пилили всякие.
А, надо сказать, детальки, что мы там фигачили, шли в зачёт заводу. Ну... если всё сделано правильно, допуски нормальные - чего бы их в план не вставить.
За полтора часа можно много чего наточить на "Микромате" (станок такой был).
Я точил обычно поршни для помпы-бензососки, а Тягин - крестовины. Станок у него был такой аграменный, больше Тягина, и за то время, что я сто поршней вытачивал, он только две крестовины варганил.
Бумм-мумм-бумм-мумм - так его станок работал. А мой - вжжжик, вжжжик - готов поршень.
А у Тягина - бумм-мумм... и какой-то белой жидкостью вся эта хрень поливалась.
Крестовина - это тебе не поршень... на крестовине вся колонка держится.
Поршень - что... фигатуринка алюминиевая. Сдохла - замени. Цена - три копейки. А крестовина - это сила... На крестовине вся колонка держится.
На крестовине вся бензосистема Советского Союза построена была.
Нет крестовины - нет колонки.
Точит, значит, Тягин эти крестовины. Бумм-мумм...
Точить их - долго... резец заправил, станок настроил - можно на минут десять курить уходить.
Станок сам буммкает-муммкает.
Одна крестовина - одна колонка.
Заправил железяку в станок Тягин. Забуммкал станок, замуммкал. 
Чмак-чмак... крутится крестовина. Резец пашет, стружка летит... красота... для тех, кто понимает.
Полез Тягин за сигаретиной. А сигаретина та - в штанах. Под халатом.
Ну... приподнял полу...
Учили нас технике безопасности при работе на станках, но - тугоухим был Тягин. Распахнул халат, да попала пола на крестовину.
А крестовина-то - крутится...
Потянуло Тягина халатом под резец.
Да халат, видать, тоже был советским - то есть, правильно сшитым.
Треснул халат, пукнул по швам - и слез с Тягина, как кожа змеиная.
И - на крестовину намотался. Резец лязгнул, удивился от такого невежливого обращения, задымился и сгорел.
Вот те нате... железу режет, а материю - ниасилил.
Стоит Тягин без халата, сигарета в руке, а по полу железному от учебного кабинета - мастак летит. Орёт.
С него бы за травму с первого бы шкуру сняли... что тот халат с Тягина.
Только не за Тягина мастак орал. Не за здоровье его, и не за халат.
За резец, что у Тягина на станке спалился.

*Добавлено через 3 часа 36 минут*
Любил Тягин девок, а они его любили.
Первым из класса он схватил нашу Медведеву за cиськи, и, говорят, она не очень-то сопротивлялась. Ну, так... для порядку больше.
Иду как-то курить в тубзик.
Тубзик у нас был знаменитый. Большой такой подоконник, а в нём снизу - щель такая, во всю длину. И в щели этой ныкали мы бычки.
Ну... выпрешься посреди урока на "можно выйти" - и туда. Стоишь один, пыхтишь. Это тебе не перемена, где на одну сигарету - семнадцать претендентов за "оставь". Можно пыхнуть как следует. Почти до фильтра. Только юношеские лёгкие не выносили такого варварского обращения и, как правило, треть сигаретины оставалась.
Куда девать? Ну, не в толчок же.
У нас над клозетиной так и висело обращение, написанное фломастером неким блюдетелем курева:
_Не бросай бычок в толчок,
придёт новенький сачок
и докурит твой бычок._
Вот... мы бычки в эту щель и ныкали. Для поколения следующей перемены, так сказать.
Захожу на дальняк - а там Тягин, Недуга, Муршиц, Курдявцев и Люлёк. Зырят чего-то. Втихаря.
Ну-ка... пропихнулся-протолкнулся, Курдявцева оттеснил - а чё, я ж крутой, с сигаретой! а ну, дайте позексать...
А там...
В руке у Тягина - фотографии. Чёрно-белые. Интересные такие.
Женщины там... без того, что обычно на них надето.
И без того, что под тем, что обычно на них надето,
-Это, -Тягин говорит - *портография*!
Ыкнул я, муркнул. Впервые такое вижу.
Это тягинский папаша-дальнобойщик из-за границы привёз.
А Тягин увёл.
Смотрю, сигарету аж забыл... курится она, типа сама по себе. И Тягин курит. И Муршиц. У Люлька аж "Ява" во рту. Все пыхтим немилосердно, какое тут курево, когда - *такое*... 
И тут в тубзик залетает Группенфюрер.
Не курил, сука, дым за три коридора чуял.
Ну, мы машинально курево прятать... а вот на фотки у Тягина система оповещения не сработала.
Стоим мы, бычки загашены, взгляды - честно-пристойные... а у Тягина в руке - пачка того... этого... *портографии*.
Типа - мы *не курили*!!! Это - *до нас*!!!
Узрел Группенфюрер лепесточки в руках тягинских.
Грудь чью-то нагую зазырил.
Тянется за ними - ох, какой скандал... да щас, вы Тягина не знаете.
Со стоном, достойным Гамлета, Тягин швыряет фотки в толчок - и спускает воду...
Не пойман - не маньяк.
Что потом Тягин папахену объяснял - я не знаю, но очередную неделю в школе его не было.
Наверное, изучал Камасутру.
Вот только каким персонажем - до сих пор неясно.

----------


## goluba

Прикольно! Спасибо Игорь за очередную порцию хорошего настроения!)))

----------


## tyty18

КЛАСС!!!!Прочитала на одном дыхании

----------


## overload

Подошли это как-то к Тягину и сказали:
-Нас зовут Света, Валя и Лена.
А Тягин им и ответил:
-Ну и идите вы к Свете, Вале и Лене, коли вас зовут.
Он прямо понимал.

----------


## overload

Со мной, кстати, вчера связался одноклассник. Сказал - Тягин умер.
Больше, наверное, ничего про него писать не буду. Некрасиво как-то получится.
Реальная его фамилия - Тягунов. Сашка.

----------


## PAN

> Больше, наверное, ничего про него писать не буду.


Игорь, зря...

Это жизнь, как есть... Именно такая, как ты описывал в миниатюрах про Тягина...

Пиши, брат... пиши...

----------

